# Would this damage the relationship?



## Allesandro (Dec 16, 2012)

We have been together for over ten years and are just turned 50. We have a pretty good sex life and my g/f is generally liberal. However, I would like to see another man *** on her upper body. Nothing more than that. Is this weird? My thoughts are not subsiding, even after all these years. Sometimes I explain it to her but the opportunity never really arises. Would it be damaging?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Ask her if it would be damaging.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Personally I think its crazy yes. What would that do other than cause you potential issues down the road. Maybe its me but I never understood this scenario.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

bringing someone into the intimacy of husband and wife is always fraught with risk. this is really something for you to discuss with her and best not to proceed unless both of you are in total agreement. Otherwise, that is what fantasies are for.


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

It would be better if you could hear her thoughts too.


----------



## halojereme (Dec 18, 2012)

this is really something for you to discuss with her and best not to proceed unless both of you are in total agreement.


----------

